# what to do,dog ate a loaf of bread



## Bisket11

Ok, came home to find our boxer found a loaf of rye bread she found on the counter. What can I do so she won't get stopped up?


----------



## Ravenlost

Make sure she has plenty of water to drink.


----------



## sisterpine

Hate to tell you but if the dog ate the rye bread it is already too late. Your dog will become a large balloon and will float off the planet shortly. Not really LOL, poor dog though I expect rye is better than white as far as bloating and gas?


----------



## sherry in Maine

mmmm --mmmm, 'nothing' like loving from the oven' (remember pillsbury doughboy?)

since dogs have such short digestive system, wonder if it will smell like bread? :yuck:


----------



## gapeach

I heard of a dog once who got into the bran muffins and ate a bunch. You can pretty much guess how that turned out. It did not take long for her to digest them.


----------



## akane

I'd probably just leave her. Bread isn't going to do any harm except make you wait for her to finish her next bowel movement a little longer. If she seems uncomfortable you can give pepto bismal for gas and such. Do it outside though cause guarantee it will spill some and she will slobber pink for several minutes.


----------



## dragonjaze

give her some mayo and sandwich meat to go along with it?

LOL, sorry, it just struck me as funny that she would eat a whole loaf! Hope she doesn't have any problems from it


----------



## Wolf Flower

I would make sure she has plenty of water, and don't feed her anything for the next 24 hours or so. She may get an upset tummy or she may not--be sure both of you are close to the door at all times.  Other than that, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Bread doesn't have anything in it that is toxic, as long as it wasn't moldy.


----------



## NickieL

gosh, my coonhound regularly broke into the pantry and stole loaves of bread. Once, she ate three in a span of 1 hour while we were away! Dindn't ever seem to affect her any, cept for the extra large pile later on.


----------



## TxHorseMom

I had several boxers who LOVED bread. I never gave it purposefully but they did get into it, never had a problem with them having any tummy troubles. I do keep my bread on top of my fridge now though. lol


----------



## Zilli

NickieL said:


> gosh, my coonhound regularly broke into the pantry and stole loaves of bread. Once, she ate three in a span of 1 hour while we were away! Dindn't ever seem to affect her any, cept for the extra large pile later on.


Same here.

My dogs have a very bad habit of going on the prowl when I'm in bed or out of the house and they think anything within reach is fair game to them.

I can't begin to tell you how many loaves of bread and packages of hot dog and hamburger buns have disappeared off the counter (if I forget or just get careless) with no ill effects whatsoever - except for my fury, which amounts to no more than some yelling.

I did have a tragedy many years ago when I left some empty bread bags in a bucket after having taken the leftover bread out to the chickens and my German shorthair got a bag stuck in his throat and died.


----------



## Wolf Flower

I have a CAT that steals bread. If I'm not careful about putting it away, I'm bound to find it on the kitchen floor with a hole chewed out of the corner.  My German Shepherd would never think of doing a thing like this!


----------



## beccachow

Ahh, the counter surfing dog.

Being the owner of one of these rare breeds, I can safely say there is no way to move things out of her reach. She has gotten sponges off the back of the sink before!

Our favorite counter "score" was when she got an entire bag of horse glucosamine treats. And shared them with the older shepherd. The resulting poop fest lasted days and was truly glorious to see. The chow was the only one who did not partake of yon forbidden goodies.

I am sure your pup will be fine, but as others said, pepto can help. Children's pepto comes in tablet form, can be easily wrapped into a piece of cheese, and isn't as nasty to deal with as the liquid.


----------



## ginnie5

oh have mercy....all of mine will snatch the bread and have it inhaled in seconds if I leave it down! That goes for bowls of oatmeal left on the edge of the table while someone goes to the bathroom, pickles, cups of coffee (which we no longer leave out) basically if we can eat it they will if given a chance. I do hide my chocolate....from the dogs and the children!


----------



## Zilli

I had a dog knock the kitchen stove over once trying to get to the Thanksgiving turkey. :hair


----------



## Bisket11

Thank you everyone for responding and I'm happy to hear this just doesn't to us alone. She is OK now but we have to be more careful. I don't want to blame it on hubby but he left it there and I didn't cover him this time.


----------



## GrannyCarol

I had a 10 yr old English Setter get into the cooler with the dog show bait - about a pound of liver treats. He ate the whole thing... didn't seem to have any trouble doing his stud dog duty the next day though and he was historically a lazy breeder even as a young dog! lol


----------



## Zilli

GrannyCarol said:


> I had a 10 yr old English Setter get into the cooler with the dog show bait - about a pound of liver treats. He ate the whole thing... didn't seem to have any trouble doing his stud dog duty the next day though and he was historically a lazy breeder even as a young dog! lol


Oh, English setters! I grew up with an English setter (Gypsy). She was supposed to be my dad's hunting dog but I don't remember her doing much hunting. She was so much more than that as a beloved member of our family, including making a cross country trip with us.

Such wonderful memories. I've had many dogs in my life since, but Gypsy was the first one and really a special memory (we were virtually the same age).


----------



## Ravenlost

My brother's dog Ralph (a hound pup) got in my car one time and ate my daughter's Cinderella birthday cake that was SUPPOSED to be for her 6th birthday!


----------



## Zilli

Ravenlost said:


> My brother's dog Ralph (a hound pup) got in my car one time and ate my daughter's Cinderella birthday cake that was SUPPOSED to be for her 6th birthday!


Did he also blow out the candles? :cute:


----------



## GrannyCarol

I have a wonderful picture of my mother, age about 3, sitting next to "King" her father's English setter. I guess that lovely dog would dig a hole under the fence, take mom out for a walk and refuse to let her cross the road.  

Mom and I bred and showed English setters until her death quite a few years ago (way too young!) and had a wonderful time together. As a breeder, that temperament was one of my most treasured aspects of the breed. She was a special lady and ES are special dogs, I have a lot of wonderful ES memories.


----------



## Zilli

GrannyCarol said:


> I have a wonderful picture of my mother, age about 3, sitting next to "King" her father's English setter. I guess that lovely dog would dig a hole under the fence, take mom out for a walk and refuse to let her cross the road.
> 
> Mom and I bred and showed English setters until her death quite a few years ago (way too young!) and had a wonderful time together. As a breeder, that temperament was one of my most treasured aspects of the breed. She was a special lady and ES are special dogs, I have a lot of wonderful ES memories.


My parents used to tell the story about how, when I was a toddler, if I started to wander towards the street, Gypsy would pull me back by my clothes. In fact, I think there are home movies of her doing that.

My parents decided to breed Gypsy one time (to another ES). She had five puppies and we named them all - after all these years (like, fifty) I can still remember three of the names - Rex, Cindy, and Penny. They sold all of the puppies, except Rex, who we kept, but it was such a traumatic event for all of us that Gypsy was spayed shortly after (even back in the sixties, except for that one puppy episode, all of our cats and dogs were spayed and neutered). I remember my mom, especially, being extremely upset every time one of those puppies left to go to its new home.

We kept Rex but he proved to be a little too much dog for the new neighborhood we had moved to and my father, despite all my tears, gave him to a local wheat rancher. And, no, this isn't one of those stories where the parents just SAY the dog went to live on a farm; my dad actually took me out to see him several times.

Unfortunately, when Gypsy was eleven or twelve, she developed a mammary tumor. My parents had it removed but it came back. I went to school one day and came home to find out that Gypsy had died (we were both twelve). For many years, I thought that she had died on her own, because that is what I was told, but when I was well into my twenties, I was finally told the "truth" - that she had been put to sleep. Right or wrong, my parents didn't have the heart to tell me the truth - they thought I was better off thinking she had died on her own. Another fact I found out was that my parents couldn't bear to take her to the vet themselves and made my older brother, who had just gotten his license, take her to the vet.

I know - major thread drift. But I don't hear about or see English setters very often so I couldn't resist taking this trip down memory lane at the mention of the breed.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Same here.  I bred them for some 20 years, 6 - 7 generations of them. Sweetest dogs ever, not always brilliant, but sweet. Food is involved, I'll tell another ES story... hehe

Many years ago a friend of ours decided to retire her elderly stud dog and offered him to me. I had always loved this dog and was thrilled to have him, whether or not he was still able to get the job done didn't really matter (oh, its the same dog as the other story! lol). It was a spur of the moment decision and we popped him in the back of our station wagon full of stuff and my two kids. We're driving along and the kids started to eat their snacks (chips of some sort) and I hear this "WOOF!!" in the back seat, I about jumped out of my socks. Turns out Basil was trained to bark to beg for goodies - he didn't steal them from the kids, though he was right between them, just asked for them! Of course he got a few... hehe 

Thinking about it, he was about eight when we got him and quite overweight. I used to pay my son $.25 a trip to walk him around our large yard - we rented a farm house at the time. After he trimmed down, we did get 3-4 more litters from him. He was a Group winning Champion and one of the important foundation sires in the breed. I always felt honored to have him for those last few years of his life, he was a wonderful dog.


----------



## Shygal

Wolf Flower said:


> I have a CAT that steals bread. If I'm not careful about putting it away, I'm bound to find it on the kitchen floor with a hole chewed out of the corner.  My German Shepherd would never think of doing a thing like this!


Me too! She chews a corner off the bag and eats whatever she can reach in there and then the bag gets stale because I havent noticed it soon enough :grump:


----------



## Shygal

We made a deep fried turkey one year, and the pot with the oil was outside still, to cool off. The lab I used to have, Boo, found the pot with oil.......he drank the entire turkey pot of it.....
A few hours later he was whining and dancing at the door to go out, he ran as fast as he could to the fence and EXPLODED, complete with extra loud sound effects, I couldn't help but laugh. This went on for quite a while, he never looked to steal any food again after that.


----------



## Zilli

Shygal said:


> This went on for quite a while, he never looked to steal any food again after that.


Lesson learned. LOL


----------

